# Heavy Weight Hunter Breed



## lauren94 (4 June 2011)

I was wondering if I could get away with taking my 17.1hh German Warmblood into a heavy weight hunter class. He has lots of bone and is quite chunky, with an amazing trot, huge walk and a powerfull gallop, although his antler branding does give him away. Is this what a judge would look for? Or becasue he is a warmblood would he get marked down?

Thanks


----------



## spacefaer (4 June 2011)

Put a picture up then we can be of more help..... 

Brands are not meant to knock a horse down, but showing judges are notoriously not keen on them - I think if two horses are equal in every other respect, the branded one will get placed lower.

I had a Belgian horse a couple of years ago and the working hunter judge told me that if he hadn't been the only clear, there was no way he would have been placed......

If he looks like a show hunter, then he should do well if his conformation is correct and he gives the judge a good ride - light in the hand and comfortable to sit on.  A lot of WBs are beautiful but are more of a sports horse stamp, rather than a show hunter type.  The ideal heavyweight show hunter has shorter legs & a deeper body than the average modern competition WB type.


----------



## lauren94 (4 June 2011)

Heres a photo I dont know if it will like the link though

Conformation wise he is very uphill with a massive shoulder thick neck and well muscled hindquarter, although his movement is very expressive and elevated. 

Thanks


----------



## DollyDolls (4 June 2011)

Cant see the link to the photo.

He may be a MW hunter, as I dont know any pure WB that really have enough bone to make them true HW.  If he has antlers I'm assuming it's a Trakehner & may be better suited to Riding horse classes.

Are you thinking of affiliated showing (hunter)?  If so you'll need to join SHGB and get your passport overstamped too.

The black horse in my sig is a HW hunter.


----------



## spacefaer (4 June 2011)

How much bone does he have?

can't see the link I'm afraid - you have to put pics on photobucket and then put the link up


----------



## lauren94 (5 June 2011)

I will try and get photobucket or something like that 

Hes a german rhinelander (I think thats how you spell it), if that helps? And I havent measured his bone yet, although I was reading that a heavy weight should be able to carry 14 stone which he is more that capable of.

I was only wanting to do a bit of local level showing and go from there.

He doesnt look like you black horse much, hes more compact and more elevated, but yours is lovely im guessing that is what a heavy weight should look like


----------



## Spook (5 June 2011)

All Hunters are a type and as such, provided they are "true to type" and comfortable enough to be considered suitable for riding for very long periods of time, several hours, breed sold not come into the decision. They must be able to gallop and a big warmblood trot is sometimes not what you would want to sit on all day..... The brand should not matter (some Thoroughbreds are reg. and branded as warmbloods (improvers), but it might make a difference for some judges and at the end of the day a warmblood is a type from a specific region not a breed!!


----------



## KautoStar1 (8 June 2011)

its more of a type than breed, but to give you an idea, see this link.  This is the current HW HOYS champion and he's a pure bred Irish Draught the best sort   Your lad needs to be of this type with about 9.5-10inches of bone and needs to move smoothly, be in front of your leg, be light in your hand and be mannerly. 

http://nicomorgan.photoshelter.com/gallery-image/6-10-HOYS-Heavyweight-Show-Hunters/G0000ksKnjIHA588/I0000sU0zC41ju48[/url]


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (9 June 2011)

I'm taking my lad to a heavy weight class this weekend and I will see what the judge says and let you know. He is half WB, his dam is ID/TB.


----------



## wench (10 June 2011)

WB will be more of a MW than a HW!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (13 June 2011)

Well out of a class of 4 in the HW I came last....compared to the other horses my horse looked more slimline and fitter than the fat lumps.....sorry I don't mean to be rude but they were fat, I don't understand this whole ethos of showing where the horse is obviously overweight.

I asked the judge about my horse and whether I should have put him in the MW class but she said no he's ideal for HW but needs to have enough condition on him. Fair enough he's obviously not the showing type!


----------

